# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.83.0 - HTC Desire X dual, Samsung, Sony Xperia

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.83.0 - HTC Desire X dual, Samsung, Sony Xperia* *Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.83.0 - HTC, Samsung, Sony Xperia*  *Added via JTAG connection: 
- support Desire X Dual T329w  (Read/Write, repar via boot writing) - first in the world
- support Samsung SHV-E160S (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Sony U20i  (Read/Write, repar via boot writing)
- support Sony X10a (Read/Write, repar via boot writing)*

----------

